# Help with Breathe-Right Strips



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

I attempted this for Damian's ears because it seemed like an easy first try to get his ears up. Well, its been two full weeks and there is no sign in these things falling out. I really just want them out now. I used Perma-Type Surgical Cement that was recommended by others on here to use. I didn't even put it directly on his ears, only a layer of it on the strip itself. Any secrets to getting them off? 

I've try to slightly pull them off, but they are on tight and Its going to hurt him I'm sure. Thanks for the help in advance.

Matt


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

put a petroleum based product on them, something like vaseline or an antibiotic ointment; that's how we remove surgical glue, or even crazy glue when someone puts it in their eyes thinking it's eye drops; will take a few hours to dissolve the glue but it will


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you Ellen. Going to pick some up tonight!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Matt have you checked out this thread? (You've probably already read the whole thing, right?)

germanshepherds.com:BreatheRight Strips for ears


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have used Goo Gone on some cotton to loosen them.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

I think I read the entire thread but didn't recall seeing anything about removal. I read where a few of you said the strips will fall out after about 4-5 days in which you just reapplied them. My guy is going on 15 days with the original strips and they are still just like day one.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have had them stay in a long time and then have to remove them. I use a medical adhesive called Torbot and it stuck pretty darn good sometimes.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

what is the hurry to get them out? They will eventully fall out but it will be while. Maybe his ears still are not ready?


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, his ears seem like they are going up themselves. The strips didn't seem to work to well, but now his ears are starting to stand. Seems to me like the strips aren't helping with my pup, he is doing it himself.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Yay.... See, all it took was a little patience. I was going to comment that in the pictures I remember seeing of Damian (cute name btw), that his ears seemed quite big, and when you see a lot of the the puppies that have ears that go up quickly, they don't really have huge Satellite dishes for ears. Just my observations. Seems like pictures are now in order!
-Kira


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

lol Thanks. They haven't gone up much, but it seems its enough to know that it shouldn't be a problem. His right ear leans on top of his head and his left ear just started going up. It was COMPLETELY down but now its usually up half the day and down the other half, lol. I have confidence now though.

The reason I wanted the strips out is because it seems I may have put them in a little crooked in one ear because he wouldn't stop moving, and also because I need to take him to the vet for a possible skin allergy (constantly scratching) and I don't want to get dirty looks because of what I did with his ears. (I asked at one time if they would tape his ears and they told me they were against doing that)


----------

